# Sick frog???



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Can anyone help? I have a brown auratus that I picked up from a local show and it has mucus coming from its nose. What is wrong with him and can I do anything?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

Is it a WC or captive born froglet? Alot of auratus import/farm-raised frgos have been coming in recently. If it is close to adult size I would bet it is a farm-raised auratus and likely has multiple infections. I saw some at the Indy show that looked sick.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

You mean like he is blowing bubles with his nose or mouth? Does he seem lethargic(lazy, unwilling to move). 
Or
Do you see this mucus like membrane being stretched away from his face and maybe if you look closely the entire body? I should ask are you experienced with when frogs shed thier skin. If so, then I guess your question should be answered by the experts. If not, then it might be shedding. Is it all day? Or just in the morning, or at certain times of the day?
I'm not sure what your experience level is, so Im just trying to cover all the basic bases. 
What do the eyes look like?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

*sick*

I am fairly experienced but I always have healthy frogs. It is definately not shedding, I have observed that before. They are probavly farm raised. The guy had no idea what they were and I got them for 20 dollars a piece. Wondering if I could get medicine or let nature take its course.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

Once one of my newts started getting bubbles coming out of its nose, it was dead two days later. Then again, I didnt know what to do back then, and I didnt have dendroboard, or any forum.


----------

